# PN/PN Coupler Siemens (6ES7 158-3AD10-0XA0)



## Chyll-Out (30 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich befasse mich gerade mit einem Projekt in dem ein PN/PN Coupler von Siemens als Schnittstelle zweier unterschiedlicher Subnetze verbaut ist. Folgende Topologie liegt vor:

Subnetz 1: 1500 CPU direkt auf PN/PN Coupler (Profinet X1)
Subnetz 2: 1200 CPU über einen Switch (CSM1277) auf PN/PN Coupler (Profinet X2)

- Die Subnetze weißen unterschiedliche IP-Adressenbereiche auf weswegen auch ein Coupler zum Einsatz kommt
- Profinet-Schnittstelle X1 am Coupler wurde über Subnetz 1 (1500 CPU) konfiguriert (Fremdanlage)
- Profinet-Schnittstelle X2 am Coupler wurde über Subnetz 2 (1200 CPU) konfiguriert (eigene Anlage)

Das zuweisen der Gerätenamen hat von beiden Seiten aus ohne Probleme funktioniert. Beim Anlegen des Transfermappings wurde ein einzelner virtueller Slot mit 64 Byte IN und OUT definiert.
Wenn ich die Konfiguration einspiele, taucht der PN/PN Coupler zwar auf und wird auch als verbunden angezeigt, dennoch wird der Schraubenschlüssel über dem Gerät angezeigt. Ich vermute mal irgendwas mit meiner Konfiguration des Transfermappings hab ich falsch gemacht und komm nicht drauf. Die Anleitung von Siemens bin ich bereits mehrere Male durch. 

Des Weiteren ist zu erwähnen, dass die Konfiguration für Profinet-Schnittstelle X1 mit TIA V13 konfiguriert wurde und X2 mit TIA V15. Optisch und funktionell haben diese beiden Versionen nicht mehr viel mit einander zu tun, wenn es um die Konfiguration des Couplers geht. Bei V13 mussten die Ein- und Ausgangsbereiche manuell auf freie Steckplätze des Couplers konfiguriert werden, bei V15 lege ich lediglich ein Transfermapping an und gebe die Länge der Daten direkt an.

Meine Frage nun: 
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem PN/PN Coupler und ggf. eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Für weitere Tipps oder ähnliches bin sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße
Chyll-Out


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juli 2018)

Wichtig ist, dass du die IN/OUT´s auf der Gegenseite gespiegelt anlegst

Beispiel:
Seite A:
In 64 Byte
Out 64 Byte

Dann braucht die Gegenseite:
Out 64 Byte
In 64 Byte

Also IN/OUT gedreht.


----------



## Chyll-Out (30 Juli 2018)

Ja soweit hab ich das auch in der Anleitung interpretiert. Allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit großartig was zu ändern. Beim Anlegen eines Transfermappings wird des automatisch auf X1 und X2 so verteilt, dass es passen sollte. Mir kommt allerdings komisch vor, das ich nirgends einen Adressbereich z.B. mit Pointer definiere, welche Daten gesendet, bzw. wo die Daten liegen, wenn ich welche empfange. In der V13 konnte man einfach einen 64 byte Block nehmen, diesen auf den jeweiligen virtuellen Steckplatz (In oder OUT) ziehen und eine Adresse angeben.

Gruß
Chyll-Out


----------



## volker (7 August 2018)

Mach mal den Haken bei Datenstatus weg.
Das gibts bei tia 13 nicht.


----------

